# Who needs a teacher when you have friggen laser beams



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.yankodesign.com/2009/02/04/its-guitar-learnin-time-with-dr-roboto/

:bow:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

If you make too many mistakes, does it go for the eyes???


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is getting much too "techie" for my tastes.

Takes the fun and hard work/real learning out of it.

YUCK

Dave


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

bobb said:


> If you make too many mistakes, does it go for the eyes???


If Dr. Evil has his way...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It may make the guy some money but I don't think it's a very effective teaching tool.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's right, all there is to learning music is following directions...*Come to the light.*

More stuff to break, more stuff that requires hydro, more stuff to irritate the hell out of grumpy old men like me...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> ..... more stuff to irritate the hell out of grumpy old men like me...
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Mooh...maybe you will like the concept better if they bring out a tube version? (j/k)

Grumpiness loves company...all this high tech stuff makes me more grumpy also.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## MustEnjoyPie (Jan 28, 2009)

As a beginner, it feels like the whole point of the guitar is the practice and achievement you get while practicing your own way.
You create your own unique sense of style by practicing on your own, your mind becomes in tune with another sense.
Stuff like this bothers me.
Imagine if guitar hero could teach you to play guitar?
It's a different concept, but science should leave art alone.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> Mooh...maybe you will like the concept better if they bring out a tube version? (j/k)
> 
> Grumpiness loves company...all this high tech stuff makes me more grumpy also.
> 
> ...


Tubes, yes...and not made in the orient. Poodle case, curly cord..
Thanks for the laugh.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Bah! That's just for those guys who want to sit at a party and _look_ like they can play to impress folk. Come on you all know one!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I always thought those "Fretlight" guitars were cheesy. This is the 21st century version I guess. If it helps someone enjoy themselves that's cool, but I don't teach like this.IMHO it's the difference between learning visual art theory and technique, and painting by numbers. :smile:


----------

